# Changing 4 speed to 5 speed in 1988 D21



## spiderman (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a 1988 Nissan pickup that came stock with a 4 speed , F4W71C, manual transmission. I have acquired a 5 speed, FS5W71B, that probably came out of a 280 ZX. What all am I going to have to do to get this into my truck? I have never done this before. I have only changed clutch in my 1984 Nissan pickup before I sold it.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

don't think the bellhousings bolt patterns are the same. could be wrong though, you may want to look into that.


----------



## spiderman (Mar 28, 2008)

I have checked and the bolt pattern appears to be the same.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*gotta measure em.*



spiderman said:


> I have checked and the bolt pattern appears to be the same.


 Measure them, and if the tranny spline matches up with the pressure plate, it should work, you should probly change the clutch and pressure plate while its all apart.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lhs measure them both and check the placement of the shifter...


----------

